

Ask HN: how to find an interesting internship? - alexis-d

Hello HN readers,<p>I'm a french student currently studying Computer Science in Dublin (Trinity College), and I would like to know if you have some tips to find &#38; get a good/interesting internship during summer '12.<p>For the record:
- I enjoy mainly C/Python programming but I would be happy to learn something else (like functionnal programming for instance)
- I enjoy solving algorithmic/math related problems (like those you can find at Project Euler [1])
- I don't mind if the internship is in a big company like Google or a small start-up.
- I want to be useful, not a bring-me-a-coffee intern.<p>[1] http://projecteuler.net/
======
rubergly
The monthly "Who's Hiring" threads here on HN are great resources for
internships.

